# Belle kidded!



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

This morning at 10:00 am, my Nubian doe, Belle, kidded for her first time! Twin DOELINGS! These beautiful girls both weighed in at 6.4 lbs and are eating and getting around well. Now I just need to think of names...any ideas? 

Belle's doelings








First born








Second one








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No ideas for names but they are beauties, congrats!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

awww they are darling girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Look at those cute little girls, congrats! You could name them Abigail and Elizabeth, popular names for "southern belles". Another cute idea is London and Paris, where I hear lots of "belles" reside lol


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! Most likely these girls will be for sale, unless plans change, so if anyone is interested....

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness. How cute!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness theyre addorable. I love the chocolate one shes gorgeous id name him/her hersheys lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh they are so adorable!! congratulations


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Flower and faline


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Soooo cute 


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------

